

Users frustrated by Apple iOS update - oinkgrr
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-29251961

======
headShrinker
If you are bitching that the update takes storage on your device, and you
already filled it up with cat videos, I have no sympathy for you. Delete some
shit and run the update. Get over it. It's software and it requires storage to
exist.

~~~
xname
It's not about cat videos. Camera photos easily eat many Gs.

